# Some Threads and Posts Are Missing



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A brief message to let members know the Mods are aware that some threads and posts have disappeared.

We've escalated the issue to our glorious owners but we don't have any definite answers yet.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I was about to say that at least 1 update from my PLOG has disappeared. 

Glad to hear it's being looked into


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The thread for the coming Christmas Exchange seems missing. @morfangdakka 
Did someone just steal santa??


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> The thread for the coming Christmas Exchange seems missing. @morfangdakka
> Did someone just steal santa??


WTF!!! looks like they nicked the whole Christmas Exchange thread while I was off drinking some fungus brew. But no fear Ol' Morfang is as smart as a venerable dreadnought and has all the info saved on who joined up. So it looks like until we get this issue buggered out it will be a small christmas list this year.:laugh:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

October paintng DM is gone too.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The threads I was aware of are now there again.

If you are aware of a thread that is still missing, please post here.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Thread format is now weird in general, in addition to the bugs, which seem to have accompanied the changes. Really don't like the thread history box at the top of the page at all.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Thread format is now weird in general, in addition to the bugs, which seem to have accompanied the changes. Really don't like the thread history box at the top of the page at all.


That sounds like a separate issue. If you're having a display issue, can you post details (with screenshot if possible) in _Site Feedback_ so we know what's going on.


----------

